

$30,000 eBook Sales. In 2 Months. - bdunn
http://blog.studiofellow.com/2012/05/31/30k-ebook-sales-in-2-months/

======
sgdesign
Congratulations! And good job on tracking your sales closely, it's interesting
to see how many sales you got from your guest post on A Smart Bear. Another
thing you did better than me is the mailing list, I don't even have one… But
I'll fix all that for my next eBook, whenever that is :)

~~~
studiofellow
Thanks! The fact that we both launched design ebooks on the same day and both
succeeded shows how awesome the community is.

------
kevinherron
I hopped on the mailing list for this way back when it was first announced
under the impression that it was done or near done.

With each email it became increasingly clear that you/the author had not
started at all and were just fishing to see if there was interest first.

This kind of deception under the guise of "market research/validation" pisses
me off and lead to an unsubscribe and, consequently, no sale.

~~~
GFischer
As you said, gauging interest is validation (recommended by guys like Steve
Blank).

I've been guilty of something of the sort, but I made clear that the product
wasn't finished (and it looks like the author was as well).

However, it's nice to have a data point of someone who dislikes this approach.

~~~
joeyespo
I would love to have research done on this. Such as using both approaches on
similar product launches simultaneously. One product that clearly states its
launch is pure research, and another disguising it.

It would help ease my cognitive dissonance.

On the one hand, I believe people lie about what they'll buy. Whether they lie
to us or to themselves, it doesn't matter. On the other hand, I also can't
stand this validation tactic. So I hope such research would show it's not
necessary to deceive. But if not, I can more easily look past people doing so.

------
luckyisgood
Awesome results. I congratulate you, Jarrod. Your book is exactly what I need
(I'm a sales geek running a custom software development agency, and I'm
design-challenged). I just bought your book via a retweet I stumbled upon
yesterday.

Your blog post will also do me a lot of good, since I'm writing a book aimed
at tech geeks as well. Thank you for writing it.

------
ChuckMcM
_"The last couple of months have been strange because I have no idea how to
run a profitable business. I’m making it up as I go."_

I had to chortle at that one. Aren't we training people to save money for a
'dry spell' these days? :-)

------
GFischer
Ironically, the font on the landing page doesn't look well on my Firefox 12.

<http://bootstrappingdesign.com/>

It does look great on Chrome, however.

~~~
studiofellow
What OS? I'm aware of rendering issue in Windows Chrome because it ignores
ClearType settings. Hadn't seen any issues in Firefox though.

~~~
GFischer
Windows XP (Spanish), and it's a spanish-version Firefox 12. Maybe some XP
settings or something.

It also says "Me gusta" on the Facebook like button :) which is sometimes
jarring when mixed with English, but that's because of my default language I
guess.

